# eure top hechtköder



## hecht fan (18. Februar 2013)

hi, 
ich wollte meine köderbox auffüllen und wollte fragen was eure top kunsköder sind
bin schon gespannt
lg anatole


----------



## SchleppLugi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

servus,

Zum Werfen:
Von Relax: Kopyto 16 cm fürs Jiggen über Grund, xtrasoft 23 cm fürs Werfen im Freiwasser
Storm: Live Kickin Shad 15 cm
Savage Gear: Soft4Play von 13-25 cm, 4play Wobbler
Und den guten alten FZ Blinker nicht vergessen

Zum Schleppen:

Castaic: Realbait 30,5 und 23 cm, Swimbait 25cm
Waterwolf: Shadzilla 24 cm
ASO-G Systeme mit Megalodon 40cm, Jackson the Shad 25 cm

mfg


----------



## powerpauer (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Hallo 
schau dir bei YouTube-ein geile Film Über Hecht Köder 

*-Doku:Hecht Angeln mit Kunstköder
*
-der film lauft über 1 std es wird alles genau Über Köder und Köder führung gesagt und gezeigt* viel spaß bei schauen.*

Gruß P.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

16 er und 23 er Kopytos nehme ich auch sehr gerne.
Die 23 er leier ich einfach nur ein, die 16 er jigge ich meistens. Als Farben kommen bei mir fast nur natürliche zum Einsatz, sehr oft Renoskies. Ist das Wasser sehr trüb, benutze ich fast ausschliesslich die Farben reinweiss und neongelb.


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

12 er relax... 16 er  lunker city shaker 16 er kopytos zalt und zam, grandma . rapala x-rap jointed shad 13 ,rapala max rap und naturlich der gute alte effzett in 30g :vik: und neu auf erprobung salmo slider und fatso


----------



## **bass** (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

wenn ich ausgesetzt würde und nur einen köder mitnehmen dürfte wären es die fetten sandras, fluogelb,schwarz und malboro... hart am grund, mittelwasser oder an der oberfläche... geht immer!


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

1.Effzett twin alle größen! 
2.Jenzi River shad motoroil mit grünem Teller
3.Lucky craft pointer Female Bluegill 78mm (meiner meinung nach die beste Farbe)


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

12cm Kopyto river


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Rapala HJ12 in ghost clown toll auf Hecht sein soll
naja ich habe mir 2 bestellt und er ist der HAMMER#6
ich habe mit ihm auch in rosa gefangen.
Konnte mit ihm auch schon Forellen aufs Kreuz legen allerdings waren die Fressgeil|supergri

PS er lässt sich nicht besonders werfen aber die Fische lieben ihn.
War mein bester blind Tipp.

Wird diese Jahr im Meer getestet.

Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die "ghost" Modelle die halb durchsichtigen von höherer Qualität als die "normalen" sind.
Zumindest sind bei den normalen die Augen nur gemalt.


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

5er Mepps


----------



## Tylle (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Klare Nummer 1 wäre der Spro BBZ-1 im Farbton Sexy Lavender!!!!!!


Als Flachläufer ist der Illex Clicker im Pike Design ne Bank!!!


----------



## Quick-Fish (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Die klassiker ala kopyto, mepps, effzet und sandra(redhead) sind meiner Erfahrung nach immer noch die zuverlässigsten und außerdem sind sie nicht so teuer wie Neuerscheinungen die einen dann doch nur enttäuschen. Die sehen zwar meistens toll aus, aber fangen nur halbsoviel.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

die makrele von der real fisch theke ist mein liebling ; D

die shaker von lunker city sind den kopytos meiner meinung nach überlegen.
bei woblern nur rapala wobler ; D


----------



## inselkandidat (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Einer auf den immer was geht: 16er kopyto in reinweiß (gerne auch etwas älter und  somit dreckiger!)


----------



## Aalfighter (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Große ondex Spinner - im flachen unschlagbar!


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Wenns um Masse geht, dann der Illex Arnaud F110. In meinem Hausgewässer ein absoluter Killer. Leider fallen meist die kleineren Hechte auf diesen Wobbler rein. Deshalb habe ich ihn mit Einzelhaken ausgestattet.
LC Pointer 128 auch eine absolute Waffe. Sehr teuer aber fängt bei mir wie Sau:l
Relax Xtra soft in 18cm. Am leichten Jigkopf durchgeleiert. Brachte mir schon einige Hechte im Flachwasser.

Strom Seeker Shad und Wildeye Suspending Swim Shad in 15cm. 
Beides sehr gute Swimbaits, die man schön langsam durchleiern kann. Auf den Seekershad hatte ich auch schon einen 90iger Waller als Beifang.
Absolut empfehlenswert#6


----------



## Plötze2000 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Bei Gummi (wenn jetzt auch unverschämt teuer  ) die guten alten Fox Pro Shads in den natürlichen Farben.

Als Wobbler gern u. mit Erfolg genutzt: Zam u. Zalt in entsprechenden Farben sowie Rapala X-Shad Rap.


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Hat schno einer Erfahrung mit Srike Pro Sea Monster erfahrungen gesammelt?
Sieht ganz interesant aus und könnte mir vorstellen das der im Sommer ganz gut läuft...


----------



## Allround Angla (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Storm Wildeye live pike 14cm, DAM Effzett Blinker, Salmo Slider, Salmo Pike, Spro BBZ, und natürlich der Köderfisch sind meine erfolgreichsten auf Hecht


----------



## Speziaal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Der beste Gummi meiner nach ist der gute alte Kopyto!
Auch nicht schlecht ist der Saltshaker von Lunker City in 18cm.

Der beste Wobbler ist eindeutig da Lucky Craft Pointer größe ist egal die sind alle gut!


----------



## TeamRoutine (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Zalt, Lucky Craft Pointer ab 100, Lucky Craft Real California 200, Grandma/Jake in allen Größen, Rapala Magnum 18, Rapala Clackin Minnow 11 (hab ich meinen größten drauf gefangen), Savagear Prlologic 25cm.....und viele mehr


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Salmo Pike! :m 
der hat mir schon so manchen tag gerettet


----------



## ulfisch (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Ich habe auf einen kleinen" real pointer"(mit beweglichem Schwanz)
meinen 1.Hecht gefangen, ganz vergessen.
Sonst hatte ich nicht einen Biss auf Pointer(zumindest im Süßwasser) allerdings setzte ich sie zur Zeit nur bedingt ein.
Vielleicht reanimiere ich sie mal


----------



## Haenger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

defintiv der Effzett Tandem Spinner in Silber / Rot oder auch gestreift! #6


----------



## spike999 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

wobbler - rapala x rap jointed shad
gummis - kopyto 16cm und bass assassin sea shad 6inch
blech -4er und 5er mepps und effzett 30g


----------



## bazawe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Rapala Jointed 13 cm zweiteilig in Barschdekor und den orginal Kneubühler Löffel in Rot/Gold.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Gummifrösche , Gummifrösche, Gummifrösche. Stickbaits und die klassiker nicht vergessen wenn es an ein Gewässer geht wo alle nur mit wobbler und änlichem rumhämmern und die Hechte einen spinner oder krautblinker schon seit gefühlt zehn jahren nicht mehr gesehen haben.


----------



## stefan19 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Zum Hechtfischen verwende ich meist folgende Köder:

_Kopyto River Shad 15 cm
_Canelle Double Shad 18 cm
-Diverse Storm Gummifische
-Salmo Perch Wobbler in 14 cm


----------



## McAllrounder97 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Lunker City 6er Shaker best man (


----------



## kuate (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen an welcher Art Gewässer du auf Hecht fischst. Sonst sind die Empfehlungen doch eher pauschal...


----------



## Bronni (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Jeder hat so seine Lieblinge, bei mir sind es die Zalt‘s, ich habe eine ganze Kollektion davon und setze sie auch entsprechend oft ein. Das bedeutet, meine Lieblinge haben eine viel längere Badezeit als andere Köder und entsprechend häufig fange ich meine Hechte mit einem Zalt, Resultat:ssie werden immer mehr meine Lieblinge. Wie sagte schon der alte Hechtpabst Jan Eggers, nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



kuate schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen an welcher Art Gewässer du auf Hecht fischst. Sonst sind die Empfehlungen doch eher pauschal...


 
...sehe ich absolut genauso , ...alles Gewässer , -und Jahreszeit-abhängig !

Ich kann z. B. den guten , alten EffZett-Blinker fast überall 'ranhängen , ......an der Hamburger Außenalster allerdings nicht , weil er da den Tag nicht "überleben" würde , er läuft einfach zu tief für die flachen und hängerträchtigen Uferbereiche .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Diverses von Rapala - hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Ist bezahl- und stressfrei kranbar.


----------



## kuate (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

An meinem Hausgewässer brauch ich für fast jeden Spot an anderen Köder. Von superflach laufenden Wobblern, über Swimbaits und Zams bis Gummis an schweren Köpfen. Und das auf einer Strecke von unter einem km Fluss und Altwasser.


----------



## bobbykron (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

hier heißt es auch: "eure top Hechtköder"
und das unabhängig von euren Einsatzgebieten...

die meisten meiner sind bereit genannt:
x-rap, pointer, verschiedene kopytos in 4"-6", shaker, salmo slider, 4play
nur um ein paar zu nennen


----------



## lsski (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Totes Rotauge auf Flaschenlbürste mit Kupferdraht, an 2 Drillingen ohne Schwermetall.
Auswerfen und ranzuppeln, wenn nix beist mal liegen lassen.

:m DAS IST Wirklich fängig !

Geht natürlich auch mit der B Variante Gummifisch.

Aber nicht so gut !!


----------



## Johann (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Super Shad Rap in Barschdekor von Rapala #6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Castaic Jerky J 17cm zum Softjerken.

Mit keinem anderen Köder macht es mehr Spaß zum angeln.


----------



## derleineangler (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

hab gestern einen gepimpten kopyto auf yt hochgeladen ....
gruß aus hannover !


----------



## Don-Machmut (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



derleineangler schrieb:


> hab gestern einen gepimpten kopyto auf yt hochgeladen ....
> gruß aus hannover !



und wie währe es mit dem link dazu ????????#h#h#c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



lsski schrieb:


> Totes Rotauge auf Flaschenlbürste mit Kupferdraht, an 2 Drillingen ohne Schwermetall.
> Auswerfen und ranzuppeln, wenn nix beist mal liegen lassen.
> 
> :m DAS IST Wirklich fängig !
> ...



Also DAS musst du mir mal näher erklären! Hört sich jedenfalls sehr interessant an!  #h


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Wobbler: lc Pointer 128, illex arnaud's 110&100
Gummi: keitech fat Impact, Quantum Smelt shad, Fox pro shad
Blech: Profiblinker, effzett


----------



## derleineangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Hier der Link zum gepimpten Kopyto : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp9SPh-6MT0   kommt bald noch mehr !!


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Also DAS musst du mir mal näher erklären! Hört sich jedenfalls sehr interessant an!  #h




Er meint so etwas nur ohne Schwermetall!


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Moin!

Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich mehr "top Hechtköder" als Zeit zum Fischen habe; es gibt einfach zu viele geile Köder.
Bzw. kann ein top-Köder nur zu einem solchen werden, wenn man ihn ausdauernd fischt...



Wenn ich fortan nur noch einen einzigen Köder fischen dürfte, wäre es vermutlich der 16er Kopyto River, da er (mit unterschiedlichen Kopfgewichten) am universellten ist und vom Schniepel bis zur Big Mama alles fängt...

Grüße JK


----------



## rekst (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

ist etwas veraltet aber.....

http://www.clipfish.de/video/2711717/angeln-mit-der-panzerfaust/


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



rekst schrieb:


> ist etwas veraltet aber.....
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/video/2711717/angeln-mit-der-panzerfaust/



:qEs geht doch hier aber um Hechtköder & nicht um welche für Miniwelse|kopfkrat oder?

4er & 6er Lunker City Shaker
und im Frühjahr der Doiyo Nomin.


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Hey, 

ich suche fürs Frühjahr noch einen min. 20 cm großen Schwimmköder.
Regenbogenforellendekor.
Ich bin auf die Behr Trendex XXL gestoßen, nur sind diese etwas schwer. Lt. Angabe ist ein 60 g Gewicht integriert.
Weiß jmd. wo und wie? 

Hat jmd. sonst noch Tipps für große Swimbaits in Forellendekor bis 100g?


----------



## jkc (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Hi, was ist mit dem Klassiker?!

http://www.pikeshop.de/platinum-floater-20cm-8-zoll.html
Edit: Der hier wäre auch eine Überlegung wert:http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SAVAGEGEAR4PlayHerringSwimbait25cm107g

Grüße JK


----------



## Veit (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Salmo Perch 8 cm (geworfen)
Salmo Perch 12 cm (geschleppt)
Illex Arnaud 100 
Kopyto River 16 cm grün-glitter-schwarz
Kopyto River 10 cm (perweiß-glitter-schwarz)
Castaic Real Bait 15 cm
großer Profi-Blinker


----------



## D3rFabi (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

bin echt erstaunt, wieviel kohle offensichtlich in die kassen der ködermafia gespült wird... der gute, alte effzett hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen. an den flachen, stark verkrauteten gewässern meiner jugend habe ich immer mit einer plötze am drilling gezupft (hab damit auch karpfen gefangen), fängiger gehts einfach nicht. allerdings ist das nicht an jedem gewässer möglich, da man nicht sonderlich weit werfen kann...


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Wo kann ich den die Savage Gear Wobbler am günstigsten kaufen? 

Will mich für die kommende Saison schonmal aufrüsten!


----------



## er2de2 (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*


Zam 22 schwebend
Squirrley Burt
23 Castaic Floater
LaGatzo Diver
Phantom 7,5"
Bull Dawg Reg./Magnum


----------



## spin-paule (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Blech:
4-5er Mepps Aglia silber
und
3er Mepps Lussox 

Wobbler:
meine tschechische Hausmarke
http://img17.*ih.us/img17/2818/gutce.jpg

am liebsten:
Bunnies mit Glitzer-Tinsel
http://img15.*ih.us/img15/6236/gutjz.jpg


Tight Lines
Paul


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Wenn man mal alle Eure Beiträge zusammenfasst,..
kann man also feststellen:

Der Hecht beisst so ziemlich auf alles ...:m


----------



## angler1996 (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn man mal alle Eure Beiträge zusammenfasst,..
> kann man also feststellen:
> 
> Der Hecht beisst so ziemlich auf alles ...:m


 
Was macht man dann nur mit den ganzen Wunderköder und Musthave _Dingern?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn man mal alle Eure Beiträge zusammenfasst,..
> kann man also feststellen:
> 
> Der Hecht beisst so ziemlich auf alles ...:m


 
Da schließe ich mich Tommi 100%ig an...mit dem Zusatz:
...und wenn er nicht beißen will, dann kannst Du Dich auf den Kopf stellen und in der Nase bohren.:m


----------



## vilsralf (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

jedes wasser brauch was anders,finds heraus!das ist es doch was spass macht .ich steh auf weisse twister.


----------



## jkc (1. März 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Hecht beisst so ziemlich auf alles ...:m



Japp, so kann man es auch sagen; nur leider (oder zum Glück) nicht immer und überall!



Bobster schrieb:


> ...
> ...und wenn er nicht beißen will, dann kannst Du Dich auf den Kopf stellen und in der Nase bohren.:m



Ich habe aber schon, vor allem in der letzten Zeit, mehrmals ziemlich deutlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bestimmte Köder fangen, während andere versagen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Hi !

Ja der perfekte oder der Lieblingskoeder ...

Renosky Shad in 15 und 23cm
Savage Gear Herring Shad 19cm und 25 cm in blau für Bodden
Fox Pro Shad Perch 
4Play Lowrider 19cm in Pike
La Gatzo Trap S ( Jerk)

Petri 

Herr P


----------



## rvs14 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: eure top hechtköder*

Blaue Wobbler von Abu-Garcia haben sich bei mir immer als sehr gut beim Schleppen erwiesen.


----------

